# 17ft Bass Boat in GULF?



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am from northern Alabama and was wondering if it would be safe to bring my 17ft bass boat to fish out in the gulf. Looking for tomorrow and Sunday because the weather report looks right. Trying to catch shark mainly and anything else that will put a good fight. Any tips, spots or help would be much appreciated.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Where is the popcorn emoticon???

You got a set on you... Don't ya.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not unheard of....not sure of the weather, but since I'm working it will probably be BEAUTIFUL!!! I use to take a 14 ft jon boat out to the Mass and I have seen fiberglass bass boats around the pass. Just remember bass boat materials may not hold up to saltwater, therefore wash immediately and make sure you clean the steering arm on the motor real good and re-grease!!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Uh, make sure u rinse your painted steel trailer real good too.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't do it... If nothing else, the salt will eat up your latches and anything else that's not stainless on that boat. It'll also dissolve your trailer quicker than you can say spit...


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

File a float plan.:thumbup: hmmmm hmmmm hmmm:thumbup:


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Seen what seemed to be a 15' Jon boat at the mayor lane around 3.5 miles out the other day. Just dont take any chances.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

I plan on only being out there a few hours each day and rinsing down everything right afterwards including running in a large trash can. What is the furthest I should ever go, any tips for sharks, or should i just scrap it and head to Fort Pickens on the shore. I dont plan on being to far outside of the bay at all.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> Uh, make sure u rinse your painted steel trailer real good too.


I would of completely forgot about this. Thank You


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are wanting shark, you can get sharks at 3 mile bridge/garcon/bob sikes. No need to go into the gulf. Heck they kill em right there near the NAS sea walls too. Since you are visiting and can't really make your own chum, buy some chum and chum up then use large chunks of bonita or sting ray. I've also used whole mullet/large croaker/bluefish/ladyfish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chime in Red Trakker... those guys go out 19 miles in a bassy type boat. But it has lots of freeboard


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If you look on a chart, in Pensacola bay right in front of Palafox pier, there are 3 channels that form a "U". If you chunk menhaden in these channels and use driftlines in the current into these channels, they are full of 3' and 4' black tip sharks and small kings. It is alot of fun on a Penn 6500 and 50lb power pro. #5 wire leader does a pretty good job keeping them hooked up.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> If you look on a chart, in Pensacola bay right in front of Palafox pier, there are 3 channels that form a "U". If you chunk menhaden in these channels and use driftlines in the current into these channels, they are full of 3' and 4' black tip sharks and small kings. It is alot of fun on a Penn 6500 and 50lb power pro. #5 wire leader does a pretty good job keeping them hooked up.


3 to 4foot black tips are exaclty what I am looking for.:thumbup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

You can have plenty of problems in the bay in a bass boat...need good weather for bay fishing a bass boat too...but like several people have already said, plenty of shark inshore....


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

I appreciate all of your help.....post results Sunday night


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been out in the gulf in a bass boat dozens of times. We actually went out 10 miles one day that it was super slick. Just pick your days and watch the weather closely. If you feel the wind pick up, get back in quick. It only takes 15 minutes for it to go from slick to Nast in a bass boat. I agree with the other comments though. If all want is black tips, drifting in front of 3 mile bridge should do the job.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Whats the best place to catch spanish/bonita to use for bait?? And anytime of the day good for the blacktip?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Troll in about 40' of water along the shoreline with a drone spoon behind a planer. Filled my freezer up with bonito the other day doing that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Save you money and your boat and book a shark trip with Realtor on here. Taking a bass boat in the bay or gulf is asking for a disaster.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hound_dog said:


> Troll in about 40' of water along the shoreline with a drone spoon behind a planer. Filled my freezer up with bonito the other day doing that.


Best Speed?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

You will see people ocassionally in the gulf in john boats and bass boats.
IT DOES NOT MEAN IT IS A GOOD IDEA, SAFE, OR SMART!!!

You may get away with it, you may not. The weather hear can change quick and it does not take much wind to create a 2' chop that will make your boat feel like a sardine can with its 12" off freeboard. I know of 3 occasions I have gotten stuck out their with my pants down in a 22' catameran and was TERRIFIED. 

Just heed warning, be careful, safe, and be prepared. The Gulf is not a joke, and people die.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea you guys have convinced me to stay in bay and only do that if the weather is really good. I appreciate the help and everyone dealing with my stupid questions.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Nobluff99 said:


> Yea you guys have convinced me to stay in bay and only do that if the weather is really good. I appreciate the help and everyone dealing with my stupid questions.


Your questions are not stupid. It was very wise of you to ask them. You found out where to fish and to not risk your life.:thumbup:


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nobluff, I live in N Alabama also. I have a 19' deep vee center console and was in lake Guntersville last weekend. With the front that came through and the wind for a couple of days I was the only fishing boat out in the channel. Bass boats hardly came out of the sloughs and the ones that did hugged close to the shoreline. The channel was running 2-2.5 footers with rogue 3 footers. I have pretty decent freeboard but I wouldn't have wanted to be in a smaller boat. If you get caught in that offshore you have nowhere to go. By the way, you have a DSC VHF on board?


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes.....I had bought one in preparation for this trip.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> If you are wanting shark, you can get sharks at 3 mile bridge/garcon/bob sikes. No need to go into the gulf. Heck they kill em right there near the NAS sea walls too. Since you are visiting and can't really make your own chum, buy some chum and chum up then use large chunks of bonita or sting ray. I've also used whole mullet/large croaker/bluefish/ladyfish.


This!! I have caught 7' Bull Sharks in the bay. Caught 7 in one night.


----------

